# my killer flounder tandem rig



## u wont know if u dont go (Jan 2, 2012)

Pics of tandem............pics are alittle hard to see...will post a short video in the morning.....oh well, at least i tried to show how by pictures


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

A jig head and a rainbow trout hook?


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

bent jighead and a gold hook? Im sure itd work but I am missing something?? maybe flounder because i dont have that rig?? haha


----------



## JPO (Oct 15, 2005)

I use a fly where u have ur top hook and it's killer! Nails the trout too while ur dragging the bottom for flattys


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Zeitgeist said:


> Nice!


That's impressive how your arm does that.


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

Are you using Gulp on both hooks?


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

:texasflag

I can sow you my killer flounder tandem rig with 1/16,1/8 oz. GAMAKATSU crappie jigs in some pictures :


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

Jean, you have 21 flounder total on your pics. Was there other people fishing with you? 

j/k - Nice fishies.


----------



## 22fish (Dec 12, 2006)

Way to go Jean


----------



## Britts_Bucktails (Apr 4, 2014)

Get rid of the swivel clip loose the reg jig head get you a bucktail and attach it with a loop knot. Then you will have a killer flounder rig

































































Also forgot to mention there He'll on trout and drum 
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## EdK (Jun 20, 2012)

Production looks very good. Bet hanging doubles is interesting. Is that a whisker reel? Had one stolen out the truck while getting beer and ice in Florida years ago.


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

KeeperTX said:


> Jean, you have 21 flounder total on your pics. Was there other people fishing with you?
> 
> j/k - Nice fishies.


I am fishing just from the bank at ROLLOVER PASS and all the time i am fishing alone....
My rig is not flounder killing rig,but i was able at ROLLOVER PASS to catch many flounder fishing from the bank.I am fishing just with artificial and you can see more flounder catch by me on this pictures:


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

Tandems get snagged where I flounder fish. Single 1/4oz jig head tied straight to braid is all you need.


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

Before the ROLLOVER PASS channel was dredging and before hurricane IKE i was catching more flounder comparative with this day.


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

Jean Scurtu said:


> I am fishing just from the bank at ROLLOVER PASS and all the time i am fishing alone....
> My rig is not flounder killing rig,but i was able at ROLLOVER PASS to catch many flounder fishing from the bank.I am fishing just with artificial and you can see more flounder catch by me on this pictures:


I guess those we from waaaay back when the daily bag limit was 10?


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

bragwell said:


> Tandems get snagged where I flounder fish. Single 1/4oz jig head tied straight to braid is all you need.


I loose a lot of rigs fishing for flounder at ROLLOVER PASS(not just for flounder) ,but with 1/16 oz. GAMAKATSU crappie jigs i am more lucky to don't loose so many rigs.
All the time for flounder i am fishing with FIRELINE SMOKE 4 lb.+8 lb.-14 lb. fluorocarbon leader.I never fish without fluorocarbon leader in fresh and salt water.


----------



## u wont know if u dont go (Jan 2, 2012)

JPO said:


> I use a fly where u have ur top hook and it's killer! Nails the trout too while ur dragging the bottom for flattys


That does sound good....they hit the top hook because it floats just above there head


----------



## u wont know if u dont go (Jan 2, 2012)

btreybig said:


> Are you using Gulp on both hooks?


Yes ,,,im starting to like the white gulp


----------



## u wont know if u dont go (Jan 2, 2012)

bragwell said:


> Tandems get snagged where I flounder fish. Single 1/4oz jig head tied straight to braid is all you need.


I get snagged everytime with 1/4 ounce jigs.......the trick to getting less snags is to keep a constant twitch of the pole tip...try not to drag if u dont have to.....i will twitch. About 4 times (just enough to shake the hook) then 1/2 of a crank and repeat the process


----------



## u wont know if u dont go (Jan 2, 2012)

OnedayScratch said:


> That's impressive how your arm does that.


I got skills


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

u wont know if u dont go said:


> I get snagged everytime with 1/4 ounce jigs.......the trick to getting less snags is to keep a constant twitch of the pole tip...try not to drag if u dont have to.....i will twitch. About 4 times (just enough to shake the hook) then 1/2 of a crank and repeat the process


I work my 1/4 oz jig tight to structure on purpose. I also use the H&H short shank jig heads tied straight to braid so if I get snagged I pull till the hook bends a little to free the jig and bend the hook back with pliers. Works every time (avatar pic speaks for itself). With these jig heads it doesn't weaken the shank.

I never need tandems for flounder. I work my lure amongst rip-rap, pilings, bulkheads etc. Tandems don't allow me to make very accurate casts, and will get snagged no matter how you work you're lure.

My flounder holes are loaded with snags. They love structure, and these areas get zero pressure because of all the pilings, and snags. You have to have a kayak to get back into some of these areas.


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

bragwell said:


> I guess those we from waaaay back when the daily bag limit was 10?


You right ,most of the flounder was catching when the limit was 10 flounder daily.
The flounder catch by me in that picture when i was with lamb hut was catch on BASS ASSASSIN 2" chartreuse silver glitter on 29 November 2012.Look how fast was the water on incoming tide.
This picture from 18 May 2012 show some flounder and specks catch by me.
In the next picture you can see 2 flounder catch on the same time on tandem jig on 19 November 2012

On 15 October 2013 i was fishing just on time for flounder catching 3 flounder and one croaker,normal with GAMAKATSU crappie jig ,because later i can't go fishing because was to cold for me(my peripheral neuropaty make my feet freezing and at 90 degree.You can see the same some flounder catch in 15 march 2013,and some specks catch in April 2013.
All 2013 summer was to hot and i don't fish,i was fishing just in spring until May finish ,catching a lot of nice specks.From the pictures you can see i was catching flounder with GAMAKATSU crappie jig....


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Those are some nice fish Mr. Jean.


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

Very nice fish Mr Jean.


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

bragwell said:


> Very nice fish Mr Jean.


:texasflag

Thanks!!!

*ROLLOVER PASS is the best fishing place in Texas for the disable people and for the people witch don't have boat ,kayak*,but some idiots want to close the pass for some hidden interest,not because of erosion of the beach and another thinks.
I hope nobody close the pass,because i don't like to fish on the pier and if the pass is close i don't have where to go fishing with my health problems.

I am not so lucky to have one RV,or trailer in Gilchrist(is over my budget,$600/monthly SSI),so i must drive from Houston and back in the same day with my small HONDA CIVIC EX,fishing 1-2 time weekly when the weather and tide is right.


----------



## Bwreyn (Oct 26, 2010)

Cool


----------



## glojim (Aug 9, 2004)

Britts_Bucktails said:


> Get rid of the swivel clip loose the reg jig head get you a bucktail and attach it with a loop knot. Then you will have a killer flounder rig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where do you get them bucktail jigs? are they in a tandem rig or single rig? what size is that jig hook?


----------



## Yellow.mouth (May 10, 2013)

Fished flounder some in the Carolina's, and they throw bucktails almost exclusively there, often tipped with a strip of flounder belly. Works very well. Surprised its not often done that way here.


----------



## glojim (Aug 9, 2004)

Yellow.mouth said:


> Fished flounder some in the Carolina's, and they throw bucktails almost exclusively there, often tipped with a strip of flounder belly. Works very well. Surprised its not often done that way here.


I met this oldtimer recently and he too was catchin em with underbelly. 
What store u get them package of bucktails. Perhaps they have an online store to look at


----------

